# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  أضحك من قلب

## زهرة الريف

:bigsmile:  محشش راح يخطب قدموله شاي لبتون قال حلو من بدايتها سحر
000000000000000000000000
مدرس لغة عربية يعطي الطلاب درس عن الأسماء الخمسة ( أبو , أخو , فو , ذو ) 
وقال لطالب محشش : حط ( حمو ) في جملة مفيدة ؟
قال المحشش : حمو العشاء .. :clap: 
0000000000000000000000000000000000000
محشش يسولف مع اللي جنبه في الفصل 
قاله المدرس : ليش تتكلم مع زميلك ؟
قال : كنت أساله بس ,,
قال المدرس : ليش ماسألتني أنا ؟
قال الطالب : طيب , تلعب معنا سوني العصر :toung: 
00000000000000000000000000000000000
يقولك محششين عندهم أختبار صح وخطأ
اتفقوا بالقرعه انهم يحلون على الهلل ..
اذا طلع سيفين ونخله تكتب " صح "
اذا طلع كتابه تكتب " خطأ " 
طلعوا من الأمتحان وبقى واحد منهم كل شوي
يرمي هلل فوق ويغير أجابته سألوه وش تسوي ؟
قال جالس ((أراجع))  :wacko: 
0000000000000000000000000000
يقولك محشش راح القصيم يوم وصل قرى لوحه مكتوب القصــــــيم تبتهج
قال الله يغربلها وين تبي تهج  :toung: 
0000000000000000000000000000000000000
محشش يقول لخويه ياخي جيراننا بخيلين مررره ,,
قال له خويه ليش ؟ قال : قاعدين يصارخون ويصيحون لان ولدهم بلع نص ريال :wacko: 
000000000000000000000000000000
محشش وخويه في لبنان شافو قسيس يعرج سألوه شفيك ؟
قالهم : أمس طحت بالبانيو ,,
المحشش سأل خويه : وشو البانيو؟ 
قال خويه : وش دراني شايفني مسيحي  :cool: 
00000000000000000000000000000
محششه ازعجهآ محشش

كل يوم يتصل عليها.. 

غيرت الشريحه 

وأرسلت له مسج 

غيرررررت رقمي 

ياحقيييييييييير :

رد عليها : والله لجيب رقمك

لو من تحت الارض 

يآوقحهـ   :kaseh: 
000000000000000000000000000000
سألوا واحد محشش : مين أهم الشمس ولا القمر ،
رد : القمر طبعا,
بيطلع ينور لنا بالليل و الدنيا ظلمة,
إنما الشمس بتطلع بالنهار و الدنيا نور أصلآ  :huh: 
~*~*~*~*~* ~*~*~*~*~ *~*~*~*~
في محشش راح يخطب قالوله ..
ترى البنت تدرس ...
قال خلاص اجي بالفسحة ...  :embarrest: 
00000000000000000000000
محشش يسأل أمه.. لو ماتزوجتي أبوي ولا ولدتيني
وشفتيني عند ناس، تعرفيني؟!
>>> لا ياااا شيخخخخخخخخخ<<<  :angry: 
000000000000000000000000000
محشش طلبت منه زوجتة يطلعون يتمشون , قال لها سوي الجو شتاء

وعقب بنطلع , راحت ترشرش علية موية مثل المطر وشغلت المكيف .

قال لها سوي لي برق ؟!! قعدت تولع النور وتطفية ..

بعدين قال لها ابي عواصف ؟؟!! قامت وشغلت المروحة على الآخر .

قال لها الحين يا خبلة احد يطلع في هالجو ؟!؟!؟!!؟  :walla: 
0000000000000000000
أن شاء الله تعجبكم . وما تمكون مكرره.

----------

هدوء الغرام (05-03-2011)

----------


## روح الحزن

اي والله فقعتني من الضحك اهم شي الخبلة اللي تكلم المحشش هههههههههههههههههههههع

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه خوش نكت 

يسلمو مليون غناتي 
بنتظار جديدك الظريف 
دمتي ودام عطاك معنا 
خالص تحياتي~
*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*روح الحزن* 
*ورده محمديه* 
*تسلمو اسعدني مروركم*

----------


## اوراق مبعثره

*عجبتني اخر نكته
هههههههههههه
موفقه على الطرح الرائع*

----------

